# عوائق استجابة الصلاة



## ponponayah (20 يونيو 2009)

"إن راعيت إثما في قلبي لا يستمع لي الرب" 
(مز 66: 18 ) 

لماذا يحدث أن صلوات كثيرة لا تُستجاب؟ يعطينا الكتاب المقدس أسباباً متنوعة. في دانيال10 نرى أن الصلوات الحسنة أحياناً لا تُستجاب في الحال. فالشيطان يحاول بكل قوته منع استجابتها. وهو في النهاية لا يستطيع أن يفعل هذا، لكن إذا سمح الله، فإن الشيطان يستطيع أن يؤخر الاستجابة الفورية. والله في بعض الأحيان يسمح بهذا لامتحان إيماننا ومثابرتنا. 

لكن من الممكن أن تكون هناك أسباب أخرى مرتبطة بنا تجعل الله لا يستجيب صلواتنا. في إشعياء59: 2يقول الرب لاسرائيل "خطاياكم سترت وجه <إلهكم> عنكم حتى لا يسمع". ويقول المرنم في سفر المزامير "إن راعيت إثماً في قلبي لا يستمع لي الرب" (مز 66: 18 ) . وفى يوحنا الأولى3: 21، 22 نقرأ "إن لم تلمنا قلوبنا فلنا ثقة من نحو الله، ومهما سألنا ننال منه لأننا نحفظ وصاياه ونعمل الأعمال المرضية أمامه". 

والكتاب المقدس يذكر أشياء محددة تجعل قلوبنا تلومنا، وهذا يمنع استجابة صلواتنا. ففي مرقس11: 22-26 يذكر أحد هذه الأشياء وهو عدم وجود الاستعداد للمغفرة (انظر أيضاً أفسس4: 32) . إن اقترابنا إلى الله مؤسس على حقيقة كون الله قد غفر لنا كل خطايانا في المسيح. كيف إذاً يمكن أن تكون لنا جرأة إذا كنا لا نغفر من قلوبنا كل ما أخطأ به الآخرون إلينا؟ 

وفى يعقوب4: 3نقرأ "تطلبون ولستم تأخذون لأنكم تطلبون ردياً لكي تنفقوا في لذاتكم". فإذا كنا نسأل من الله أشياء لكي تُشبع شهوات قلوبنا، شهوات الطبيعة القديمة، كيف يستطيع الله أن يعطينا هذه الأشياء؟ إن الله يكره الطبيعة القديمة وقد دانها على الصليب (رو 8: 3 - انظر أيضاً رو6: 11؛ كو3: 5-17؛ غل5: 24). أليس سؤالنا هذه الأشياء يتضمن أن كلام الرب يسوع ليس ثابتاً فينا (رو 8: 3 ) ؟ 

أما في بطرس الأولى3: 1-7 فنجد شيئاً آخر. إن العلاقات الطبيعية في الحياة العائلية (بين الزوج والزوجة، وبين الوالدين والأولاد، وبين الأولاد بعضهم مع بعض) من الممكن أن تكون مانعاً لاستجابة الصلوات. كيف يمكن أن يكون لنا جرأة أمام الله، بينما كل شيء ليس مرتباً في مكانه في وسط عائلاتنا، وبينما لا تزال هناك مشاكل لم تُحّل بعد!​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل يا بونبونايه 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## ponponayah (20 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا بونبونايه
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ...





ميرسى جدااااا يا كوكو على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يونيو 2009)

*كل شيء بارادة ربنا ولة وقت يستجيب لنا فية اللة
الرب يباركك يا بوني يا قمر​*


----------



## ponponayah (20 يونيو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *كل شيء بارادة ربنا ولة وقت يستجيب لنا فية اللة
> الرب يباركك يا بوني يا قمر​*




ميرسى جداااااا يا رجعا على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا بونبوناية

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## ponponayah (21 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا بونبوناية
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك




ميرسى جدا يا كليمو على مروركالجميل
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (21 يونيو 2009)

يسوع المسيح هو راعينا فليس لنا سوا الصلاة والاستجابة من عند الرب وبرحمته 
شكرا على الموضوع​


----------



## happy angel (21 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى  حبيبتى موضوع جميل

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ponponayah (21 يونيو 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> يسوع المسيح هو راعينا فليس لنا سوا الصلاة والاستجابة من عند الرب وبرحمته
> شكرا على الموضوع​





ميرسى جدااااا يا بنوتة على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## ponponayah (21 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى  حبيبتى موضوع جميل
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​





ميرسى جدااااا يا هابى على مرورك
يسوع يباركك​


----------

